# Rim Job..... :p



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ok, anyone that knows me probably knows I got white rims on my car. Now just about any color (ESPECIALLY WHITE) is hard to keep clean and it can be a PITA to get them clean week after week. I sometimes take the wheels off to get the entire rim clean and it's almost illogical to keep this sh*t up.

I thought I'd start a discussion for anyone that has rims. Here we can post tips, products, and methods for making the process of cleaning easier. I'd also like to hear some experiences on different cleaning products, brake pads, and so on.

As I said b4, I am sometimes known to remove the entire wheel to get the rim inside and out with a sponge and a TOOTHBRUSH. I recently tried out some Armor All wheel cleaner, with this, you're supposed to spray it on and hose it off. My experience with it wasn't what I hoped for, unfortunately. The spray bottle wouldn't mist the spray in a wider angle, so basically it was like covering the entire rim with a tooth pick. The covered areas washed off like promised, but there were alot of areas missed by the spray. It took me almost a full bottle before the rims were ALMOST nice. I think it would be pretty good for a quick fix, however, I would put it in a better spray bottle next time.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

i use Black Magic Tire Wet Foam......oh my freakin' gosh, this thing is prolly the best that i have trie, it foams on the tire and u dont have to hose anything off, it leaves the tires REALLY nice, but a downfall is that it stains the cement u use it on and if u drive the car right after spraying it on.....the excess tens to fly out and hit the rear bumper(like the mud/water effect) and i have yet to find a good product that cleans off brake dust...


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

first I use armor all wheel cleaner spray to get all the dirt and brake dust off then I use mothers chrome polish for shine
for the tires I use black magic tire wet - spray it on then rub it by hand (can't be afraid to get a little dirty!) tires look wetter then when done with a rag or sponge


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> *first I use armor all wheel cleaner spray to get all the dirt and brake dust off then I use mothers chrome polish for shine
> for the tires I use black magic tire wet - spray it on then rub it by hand (can't be afraid to get a little dirty!) tires look wetter then when done with a rag or sponge *


that black magic works awesome huh


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

sr20 805 said:


> *that black magic works awesome huh *


yes it is and I've tried them all!


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

they also make it in a spray but it doesnt work as well as the foam, pepboys is like the only place that i've seen it at...kragen has cheap stuff, autozone i'll never go to(stores are small as hell)


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yea, I use black magic on the tires too. 

As for the autozone thing, I like Pep boys the most b/c of selection, Discount auto is cool for those little things (they're on every corner in Orlando *LITERALLY*, plus my place in clearwater lets me dump my used oil for free). Ive been going to autozone lately b/c I found that they have a few extra things that I can't find at the other stores, like wiring accessories.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

you could buy a cheap spray bottle at any store for like a buck and unscrew the armor all and dump it in so that it will spray like a mist 

<- GENIUS

and a spin brush might work better than a regular tooth brush.


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

Hey 1997 GA16DE saw you around town yesterday. You car looked great, I was coming toward you and I saw your front end, I was like wow thats a nice sentra, then as I went by I saw your white rims and the green car, I knew it was yours, I was gonna give you a honk but the light was turning yellow. :thumbup:


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

With that new horn setup, I'm sure he would have blown you outa the way anyways. LOL


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Equivocal said:


> *Hey 1997 GA16DE saw you around town yesterday. You car looked great, I was coming toward you and I saw your front end, I was like wow thats a nice sentra, then as I went by I saw your white rims and the green car, I knew it was yours, I was gonna give you a honk but the light was turning yellow. :thumbup: *


 cool, where abouts? I was lookin for an autozone b/c I'm thinking of relocating my battery (need some terminals and Discount Auto sells crap). Must have been after 6:00 b/c I had classes all day.

Hehe, my car is pretty easy to spot.


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

Yea, it was right by Discount over on Lakeunderhill and Alafaya. It was at around 6. Looked like you made a U-Turn. Anyway, Theres a AutoZone, closer to UCF, if you didnt find one. Its on Rouse Road and East Colonial. I can shoot you some directions if you like, real easy to get there from Rouse.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hehe, if I was doin a U-turn, you probably heard all 4 of my wheels squeeling, LOL. I went to one of the auto zones (prolly the one on 50), I also went to some of the MANY discount auto parts to see if I could find the stuff.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I tried to tell U about those Damn white rims before Justin....lol. I mean I do applaud you for not giving up on them but I would seriously have to suggest maybe getting them sprayed another color....customize them--maybe a matching green to the car -that would look good or even a Gunmetal or something...

All I can suggest about dealing with cleaning white rims is that U literally have to clean them every two days--then come the weekand take them off and do the whole rim...but U dont have to this every week....

I gave up on the rim cleaners although the last one I used was Meguairs and it helped break down the dirt but I still had to get in there and clean it up--which to me just makes it a waste of money....I stuck with water and soap and a wipe down every two days or so B4 I finally just sold them....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Yea, the white are a job in a half. another color would just be plain easier, however, I think the white look 100x better than any other color would on my car. The white just compliments the teal body.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *Yea, the white are a job in a half. another color would just be plain easier, however, I think the white look 100x better than any other color would on my car. The white just compliments the teal body. *


Yeha I must admit the colors do go together pretty well....


----------



## ndoggfromhell (Aug 30, 2002)

*What works for my rims*

I have 13inch Nissan Alloys on my Sentra. I noticed that using a little Mother's Allow Wheel wax (or any compound) seems to make cleaning alot easier. I have to apply it in 3 coats every couple of months. Also... see if you can get Wire Wheel cleaner from a "car clean" vendor. I work at a detail shop and it's not cheap, but works wonders to get wheels clean. Just my 2 cents.

Nate


----------

